# Carl's Puppia harness is falling apart...



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I ordered a Puppia harness from Pitterpatterpawz back in June. I loove it! It fits Carl perfectly and doesn't rub against his armpits like his nylon harness did. The lady I ordered it from was more than generous- she sent me a $20 toy for him, plus 3 other toys.

However, in August the thread began unraveling.
Pics:

















I didn't expect it to unravel after only 2 months! I emailed her, hoping she would offer to send me another one, and she just responded with "They cost $19.99"

I really need to order another one, but I don't know what to do. I don't want to order another one if it's only going to last for 2 months, however I know that's probably not the norm for these harnesses.

I feel like I shouldn't have to pay for a new one...but at the same time I feel bad/embarrassed to ask her to send me a replacement for free. She was so nice the first time, I feel like I should just pay for a new one.

Thoughts?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

why dont you have your mom try to sew it back together? its worth a try id think.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

She did sew part of it back together- you can kind of see it in the second picture above the "PUPPIA"
But it didn't really stay...maybe I'll have her crack out the sewing machine (I wonder if we still have it...) and see if she can fix it better.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

If you can't sew it or a family member, i would check around for a seamstress or anyone you know that can sew and ask for them to fix it. It shouldn't cost you much to have it repaired. If you were around me I'd sew it for you, so I'm sure there is someone you can get to fix it. It is just a minor sewing job. Good luck. fixing it should be less than shipping it to be exchanged. 
I don't see you around much anymore and I miss seeing and hearing about Carl. I think we all love Carl.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

trixiesmom, that's because I'm at college, and it kills me to come on here and hear stories about everyone's pups, when I can't be with my baby 
I visit him on the weekends 2-3 times a month...I miss him so much. And he misses me too.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

your message was posted as I was typing. It needs to be sewn with a machine and stronger thread that has a stretch to it.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Okay, thanks! Maybe I'll just take it to a seamstress.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

Theres no way that should of happened after only two months. You might want to try contact the actual manufacturer and see if they'll warranty it.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i was gonna say that maybe u should just contact puppia. As i think they should no anyway that there expensive harnesses come apart so easily!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah i wouldnt have thought it should come apart after 2 months but the sort of material they are u do really need to machine sew them to make it last anymore longer... i would email the Puppia distributor in the US as they will probably be able to advise you and possibly issue a replacement although really Pitterpatterpawz should do this and exchanged your harness already, dont be put off by how nice they were the first time - good customer service should be continual (although they are nice sending out free toys i was suprised when i bought a harness for Twig from them)


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Katie,
I would contact Puppia directly.
I had the link somewhere. 
If you want I will look for it.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

Puppia are supposed to be good quality so i reckon that shouldnt have happened. I get that you're not sure what to do though... I agree about contacting puppia, i think thats a good idea


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

It sounds to me that it's really unusual to tear (I was curious if anyone else would post that theirs had torn, and no one did). I think you should contact puppia because of the cost of the harness and you should have a replacement. I'm surprised pitterpaws didn't because they would send yours to puppia themselves and be reimbursed I'm sure...more easily too, since they are a valued retailer. Maybe you got some sort of automatic response? I had that happen with snapfish...it was obvious no human was actually reading my emails. When I finally got a human, the situation was resolved. Maybe a phone call?

Good luck though and keep us posted! I've heard great things about pitterpaws, so I really am interested in how this turns out.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

i know how upsetting this is. i'd be upset too. 
there are many other places you can get the puppia harness from. i think you just got a bum one b/c they seem to last much longer then 2 months. Chloe has had hers for about 4 months and she wears it everday and it's like new. if it's a matter of principle b/c you feel you weren't treated properly then I'd say just get the harness somewhere else even if you have to pay a couple more dollars. maybe if it happens again then the other place will have a better return/exchange policy or better customer service overall.
did you send pitterpatterpawz the pics of it ripped and just ask for a replacement and you'll pay shipping? maybe that might work...
good luck!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I emailed the pictures and this is how she responded:

*Hello, Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. Wow I have not seen that happen with the Puppia Harness before. Tell me what size you need and I will ship a new one out to you this week. They last a long time not just two months. Just let me know if you want the same color and size.*
*Sincerely,*
*Cheryl Bridges*
*Pitterpatterpawz.com*


Isn't she so nice?


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I knew that it would be resolved! Good for you for following through! I bet the first email was just an automated response! 

Thanks for letting us all know!


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

The clasp (plastic closure) part broke on mine, it still is able to be fastened but one of the things broke, I have had mine for sometime now..the pink one, about 10 months or so... 
When its completely ...broken or cannot be used anymore then I'll get a new one. I really like the camo one but I guess its for boy dogs.. people always think Leya is a boy.. yet she is always in pink.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

thats great i pleased they are gonna replace it as they should


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

What a nice reply.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Glad that its getting resolved!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

cheryl is the best


----------

